# simcoe, cascade, amarillo APA



## time01 (2/4/15)

Morning lads,

hoping for some advice on how to use these hops in a 5.6% APA no chill?

I did a mosaic single hop recently with 12IBU at 45 mins and 24 IBU in the cube which was good but I want a punchier hop flavour.

I also did a Chinook with galaxy, simcoe and mosaic (details in another thread) with the following:

Chinook 14ibu at 30 mins
Galaxy 11 ibu in the cube, no chill
Simcoe 17 ibu in the cube, no chill
And will dry hop 13g mosaic and 17g of galaxy.
43 ibu in total with 1056 og, will report back once it's ready

but I only bottled this during the week so unsure of results.

ive read these 3 hops are a great combo?

Time


----------



## Adr_0 (2/4/15)

Oohh, yum. I did an IPA with the following, which was flippin yum:

Simcoe at 60, 45, 30
Amarillo at 30, 15, 0
Cascade at 15, 0

You may prefer to switch the Cascade and Amarillo. 

You could also just blend but I think they shine best with the above.


----------



## Tahoose (2/4/15)

Add citra, and use ale, Munich, wheat and crystal and your along the lines of 4 pines pale ale

5% ABV and 35 ibu 

??


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/15)

Tahoose said:


> Add citra, and use ale, Munich, wheat and crystal and your along the lines of 4 pines pale ale
> 
> 5% ABV and 35 ibu
> 
> ??


Beautiful combo.


----------



## time01 (2/4/15)

I have a little citra so certainly not out of the question.

is it best to bitter with simcoe? and use the rest in the cube? as I no chill

should I use equal quantites of each in the cube?


----------



## rude (2/4/15)

I'm drinking a Amarillo cascade 
Marris otter Munich wheat combo at the moment
Mixed the yeasts up as I do 2 batches same time it got Irish ale wyeast
Bloody lovely drop


----------



## Adr_0 (2/4/15)

You should probably mention if you chill or no-chill - it's slightly relevant for APA/IPAs.


----------



## Droopy Brew (2/4/15)

He did- no chill.

If it is hop punch you want add all hops to the cube to the required IBUs. Will use a lot of hops but will also be very tasty. Maybe a small addition at 60 min just to save some hops- say enough for 10-15IBU in a 30IBU brew and the rest into the cube as per required weights.


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

Given you have Citra also then I recently did this schedule in an APA (trying to clone a Hop Hog). Am really enjoying it and will certainly do again.

0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Centennial (9.7% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.6 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)
0.4 g/L Simcoe (12.2% Alpha) @ 5 Days (Dry Hop)


----------



## Tahoose (2/4/15)

For what it's worth

4 Pines Pale Ale Clone (American Pale Ale)
Original Gravity (OG): 1.053 (Â°P): 13.1
Final Gravity (FG): 1.013 (Â°P): 3.3
Alcohol (ABV): 5.21 %
Colour (SRM): 8.7 (EBC): 17.1
Bitterness (IBU): 33.7 (Average)

70% Joe White Traditional Ale
20% Munich I
5% Crystal 60
5% Wheat Malt

Cube Hops
0.8 g/L Amarillo (9.2% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes
0.8 g/L Cascade (7% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes
0.8 g/L Simcoe (14.1% Alpha) @ 20 Minutes

2 g/L Citra (11.1% Alpha) @ 0 Days (Dry Hop)

　
Step Mash Infusion at 64Â°C for 60 Minutes. Boil for 10 Minutes
72c for 10 mins
78c Mash Out
Fermented at 18Â°C with Safale US-05

All cube hops, no kettle additions. Equal ibu from the 3 and generous dry hopping. Currently on tap at my place, and no you buggers aren't invited.. Hahah


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/15)

time01 said:


> I have a little citra so certainly not out of the question.
> 
> is it best to bitter with simcoe? and use the rest in the cube? as I no chill
> 
> should I use equal quantites of each in the cube?


4 Pines mention that they use Simcoe for bittering in their Pale Ale. 

I have done the same and it was a bloody good beer.


----------



## Spiesy (2/4/15)

Killer Brew said:


> Given you have Citra also then I recently did this schedule in an APA (trying to clone a Hop Hog). Am really enjoying it and will certainly do again.
> 
> 0.8 g/L Galaxy (13.4% Alpha) @ 60 Minutes (Boil)
> 0.6 g/L Amarillo (8.6% Alpha) @ 15 Minutes (Boil)
> ...


Galaxy at 60. You must be a rich man or have good stocks of Galaxy. Impossible to come by right now.


----------



## Adr_0 (2/4/15)

Droopy Brew said:


> He did- no chill.
> 
> If it is hop punch you want add all hops to the cube to the required IBUs. Will use a lot of hops but will also be very tasty. Maybe a small addition at 60 min just to save some hops- say enough for 10-15IBU in a 30IBU brew and the rest into the cube as per required weights.


Whoops - breezed past on the phone.  My hopping advice is worth zero for no chill sorry. For what it's worth my experience has been that simcoe is very smooth for bittering, but cascade and amarillo are not as smooth - so maybe boil some simcoe in the last few minutes and dump a mix of the three in your cube. A 2:1 simcoe:citra dry hop would probably work well, say 0.5g/L citra and 1g/L simcoe.


----------



## time01 (2/4/15)

Tahoose
"Equal ibu from the 3 and generous dry hopping"
do you mean equal grams of each, i.e like your recipe of .8g/l?
or equal IBU of each which mean mean different weight amounts?

also what is citra like to dry hop with?


----------



## Killer Brew (2/4/15)

Spiesy said:


> Galaxy at 60. You must be a rich man or have good stocks of Galaxy. Impossible to come by right now.


Ha. This was a while back. Should have kept it and put it on ebay


----------



## Tahoose (3/4/15)

time01 said:


> Tahoose
> "Equal ibu from the 3 and generous dry hopping"
> do you mean equal grams of each, i.e like your recipe of .8g/l?
> or equal IBU of each which mean mean different weight amounts?
> ...


I'd have to check the brew sheet/software , so just going off memory. But I'd just calculate about 10 ibu's of each hop, and then dry hop with citra.

It is highly probable that I just used equal amounts of each hop also. 

Citra is a fantastic dry hop. If you haven't used it before I recommend it. About 2g/litre is my standard.


----------



## jyo (3/4/15)

Simcoe and Cascade together are amazingment. No chill, I'd bitter with Simcoe at 60 to half your IBU's, then just dump a combo of all three in at whirlpool to reach the rest of your IBUs (or in the cube if that's your thing), then dry hop with cascade and amarillo to your liking.

Damn I need to get brewing.


----------



## time01 (3/4/15)

Well team I went with 8g simcoe at 45 mins and the following in the cube:
10g simcoe
16g cascade
16g Amarillo

And will dry hop with citra and something else to make up the no.s
Will report back once finished


----------



## Tahoose (4/4/15)

Sounds good :beer:


----------

